# diet question - Hops



## myfirstbunny (Dec 25, 2010)

My husband asked me this and I do not know the answer. Does any one know?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 26, 2010)

"Do Rabbits eat Hops?"

Just to clarify, are you talking about the tender shoots of the plant, or the leftover grains from beer processing?

From the linked external forums below, I understand that the green plant is especially toxic to dogs. No specific on rabbit toxicity. 

Home brewing enthusiasts found that some wild rabbits will eat the young shoots from the plant, while others have seen rabbits ignore the plant in its entirety.

WARNING: Some users may find references in the following threads to be too anti-rabbit to their liking. However, these boards contain the anecdotal information required.
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f14/will-rabbits-eat-hops-29339/
http://www.brewboard.com/index.php?s=e3dbc83bca951d154e9733ffccf8c6fb&showtopic=90177

In general terms, buns don't do grains well. Young shoots yes, grains no, IMO.

Hopefully someone else with personal experience in this area will "hop on" this topic, and give you and answer


----------

